# My Own Homemade Plippin' Fickle



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Nathan's Flippin' Pickle and recently inquired about a custom Linen Micarta, but sadly they are not available. So, I applied a bit if ingenuity and made a facsimile...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!

And excellent video, almost like a "flash" tutorial!!

Great work!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Super work fella they look Awesome B)


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

phil said:


> Super work fella they look Awesome B)


Thanks but I only made the one on the left. Nathan made the other one... It does look awesome!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

fantastic work perry .

great video as well ..... thanks for sharing .

nick


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! Love your version!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A real nice shooter and a way entertaining vid!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great looking piece, bet its a treat to shoot too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely love it. I've always waned to shoot a pickle type fork but never have . They look so fun . Such a great job


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful work as always perry


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! Nice to have my work appreciated...


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

When i see pic#2 comes the name "King Kobra" in my head, awesome work as always from you !


----------



## teebonebrisvegas (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks fab. 
Where do you get the plugs to secure your bandsike that?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

teebonebrisvegas said:


> Looks fab.
> Where do you get the plugs to secure your bandsike that?


I make them...


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> When i see pic#2 comes the name "King Kobra" in my head, awesome work as always from you !


..i mean pic# 4 !!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just fooling around with the fax machine, huh? Looks pretty good for an afternoon on the porch.

Nathan sent me one of his flippin' pickles a while back. I like it a lot. It's a very comfortable design.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i wish i could shoot one and hit what i want to hit instead of my hand that looks really nice


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Just fooling around with the fax machine, huh? Looks pretty good for an afternoon on the porch.
> Nathan sent me one of his flippin' pickles a while back. I like it a lot. It's a very comfortable design.


I have the Multiplex one that I got in a trade from a guy in England. I do like it, but am still hoping to get one of his classy ones. I'm still working on getting my version up to snuff too.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

That is SO freaking COOL!! The video was great! Awesome work!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> That is SO freaking COOL!! The video was great! Awesome work!


Thank you Mrs. Clever...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

As I've said before, me and pickle forks don't get along, but I can certainly admire great craftsmanship. Top shelf as always, Perry. :cookie:


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> As I've said before, me and pickle forks don't get along, but I can certainly admire great craftsmanship. Top shelf as always, Perry. :cookie:


When I decided to start making slingshots to sell, I was awed by the number of truly great craftsmen that are selling fantastic slingshots here. I didn't want to interfere with their business so I experimented with several ideas, finally settling on the PFS because it seemed to be a niche that was not fully exploited. It took me a while to get the hang of it, and it tickled my wife that I would endure bruised hands and scraped knuckles just to learn how to shoot a stunted slingshot. In time I got the hang of it, and now the PFS is my genuine preference. I don't, however, feel the need to evangelize in their behalf. Everyone has their preferences and I don't begrudge them. I am thankful for the very kind support that my little shooters have enjoyed, and the kind people who have bought them, and offered kind words in their behalf.

Thank you Dayhiker for kindly classifying my work as craftsmanship, but I consider it to be mediocre at best.

Best regards,

Perry


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

This one is soooooooo nice. I love it! As mentioned before, I never shot a PFS. But I think it won't take to long to give one a try. This flippin' edge, is it more a design issue or would you say it enhances the handling? Thanks for the informative video. Well done!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Thank you Dayhiker for kindly classifying my work as craftsmanship, but I consider it to be mediocre at best.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Perry


Dang, Perry! I surely wanna be around when you finally perfect your abilities. :blink:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Dayhiker for kindly classifying my work as craftsmanship, but I consider it to be mediocre at best.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing ......I've always thought of your work as top shelf Perry ....and this one is no exception !


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

NoForkHit said:


> This one is soooooooo nice. I love it! As mentioned before, I never shot a PFS. But I think it won't take to long to give one a try. This flippin' edge, is it more a design issue or would you say it enhances the handling? Thanks for the informative video. Well done!


Actually, the upswept fork tips was a modification to give clearance for the soft plug band attachment. As it turns out, it offers better clearance for the hand as well.


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice looking one!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Pawpawsailor said:


> NoForkHit said:
> 
> 
> > This one is soooooooo nice. I love it! As mentioned before, I never shot a PFS. But I think it won't take to long to give one a try. This flippin' edge, is it more a design issue or would you say it enhances the handling? Thanks for the informative video. Well done!
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job Perry, thats a great looking little shooter!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I love ingenuity especially when it works with consciousness to make beautiful thinghs


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have to ask how do you shoot this? Do you have to flip down the hand that is holding the slingshot once you let go of the band? I just can't see any other way


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

robert.w.taylor.777 said:


> I have to ask how do you shoot this? Do you have to flip down the hand that is holding the slingshot once you let go of the band? I just can't see any other way


It isn't as difficult as it may seem. Let me recommend that you visit my YouTube Channel listed below and also view PFShooter's Channel and MisterCapnJoe. There are some instructional videos by others as well. Also, there are numerous old threads that deal with how to shoot a PFS that will give the details of pros and cons. I love the PFS but will be the first to say, it isn't for everyone.


----------

